# Stephen King Books?



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,
i think I want to start to read some Stephen King.  I have never tried his books.. Is there a good place to start or any suggestions as to which books i should start with??

Thanks..


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Try one of the thinner ones like Carrie first, just to see if you like them at all.  I wouldn't recommend starting on the newer ones as he's gone more mainstream in recent years.  Then, if you like what you read, maybe move on to something like It or The Stand.  Those two were pretty good, but quite long.

Or, if you want to try something weird, read the Dark Tower books (there's seven in all.)  I'm not even sure what genre those are.  Horror?  Western?  Fantasy?  Sci Fi?  Paranormal?  Probably a mix of all of them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Carrie, Cujo, Pet Cemetary, the Richard Bachman short stories.. all a good place to start.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You could start with one of his novellas.  

Nightmares & Dreamscapes
Everything's Eventual
Four Past Midnight
Night Shift
Skeleton Crew

Or one of his shorter books.  Pet Semetary is excellent!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My favorite by far is _'Salem's Lot_.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend _Carrie_ only because it's his first book, and not nearly as well written as the others. Personally, my very favorite is _The Stand_, but it is *extremely* long. _Cujo_ or _The Shining_ might be good places to start. His short story collections are also good.

Depending on your age, you might not like Stephen King. My kids think he's boring.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

The only Stephen King that I have read is Lisey's Story, which I really enjoyed.  I have The Stand on my Kindle waiting to be read.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of SK novels are absolutely outstanding. The Shining and The Stand come to mind....


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd start with _The Shining_, _Misery_, _'Salem's Lot_, _Pet Sematary_, or _Cujo_, or his short story collection, _Night Shift_. Those are some of my favorites.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh and assuming you have a Kindle, You can read UR. He wrote it specifically for Amazon and the Kindle.


----------



## pianoforte (Sep 13, 2010)

Make sure you read IT at some point in your life, just an incredible novel.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

pianoforte said:


> Make sure you read IT at some point in your life, just an incredible novel.


 And once you've read it, like many others you will have acquired a life-long fear of Clowns


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

_The Shinning_ or _Salem's Lot_ are is a good place to start. If prefer the _The Shinning_, but both are good enough. Then try _The Stand_. While some readers say otherwise, I say only his early novels are good novels. His quality dropped big time around _Needful Things_ and _Insomina_ and took a noise dive into a empty swimming with the last three books in the Dark Tower series. But his early books are worth it.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not sure I would say that his quality dropped, but certainly his pacing took a back seat (third row back, no less) to characterizations and "flavor text" which added enormous fat to his novels. But I thought the content and imagination were all pretty good, even if he did stray from the monster nature of his earlier works.

But yeah, jumping in to Stephen King in his more recent years could be a bit overwhelming, especially given all the narrative tricks he has developed over the years and subtle call-backs to the Maine world he created that were fun to look for.


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if his books I actually liked were earlier works. The books I didn't like took too long to ramp up. I've always enjoyed the last act but that's a lot of reading for minimal payoff. I decided after finishing Salem's Lot a couple weeks back I'd given up.

I've read On Writing (not a novel), Salem's Lot, The Mist, The Running Man, The Long Walk, The Gunslinger and The Stand.

The Long Walk and The Mist were the best IMO.

But if we're keeping it in the fam, Horns and Heart Shaped Box by Joe Hill (his son) were exceptional.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Lyndl said:


> And once you've read it, like many others you will have acquired a life-long fear of Clowns


And drains. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Between _It_ and the short story "The Moving Finger" from _Nightmares and Dreamscapes_, I can't hear a drain gurgle without a chill going down my spine.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Pet Semetery is a terrifying read
Salem's Lot
Different Seasons (novellas)
Nightmares and Dreamscapes
The Shining
Skeleton Crew and Night Shift (short fiction)
The Stand


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hate to admit this, but I've never read _It_. One of the few S.K. books that I have read is _'Salem's Lot_, followed by the creepy _Needful Things_. I'll probably quit while I'm ahead, as I think that _'Salem's Lot_ is one of the best books of its genre that I've ever read.


----------



## r1chard (Oct 25, 2010)

The very first SK book that I read is *Firestarter*
and indeed it started the fire 
Now I'm a big SK fan


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'd start with _The Shining_, _Misery_, _'Salem's Lot_, _Pet Sematary_, or _Cujo_, or his short story collection, _Night Shift_. Those are some of my favorites.


I agree. Have fun!


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing beats The Stand as far as I'm concerned.  I did like Firestarter.  I have liked all his books - some I have loved.  Firestarter isn't as long as The Stand and might be a good place to start.  I didn't think the movie did the book justice, in either case.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I think it depends on what "flavor" of SK you're looking for. 

If you're looking for scary, Pet Sematary, 'Salem's Lot, It are all good choices.

If you're looking for fantasy, you might like his Dark Tower series.

If you want epic, The Stand is for you.

I'm not even sure HOW to categorize most of his works.  Most of them aren't really "horror", but they border more on sci-fi or fantasy.  

I have enjoyed every single Stephen King book out there, each in it's own way.  I've come to stop expecting anything "typical" of SK, because as soon as you start doing that, he'll throw a curve ball, and you'll be left twisting in the wind, wanting something else.  

SO, my advice is to just pick one, based on the book's blurb, if it sounds interesting to you, and dive in!  If you like it, see if there's another one that sounds good!


----------



## Tracy Falbe (Jul 4, 2010)

I read some Stephen King back when he first became a super star, so my suggestions are a little old. 

Firestarter
Pet Cemetary
Skeleton Crew (short story anthology)
The Stand 
It

I am also interested in but have not yet read:

Carrie
The Shining


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Looks like I am going to have to put _The Stand_ on my TBR list.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Every one of these posts is spot on! My very favorite SK is The Stand (unabridged)... followed closely by It. For a shorter book.... the Shining and Pet Semetary can't be beat. And, I know not many people probably agree with me.... but I love The Eyes of the Dragon. SK wrote it so his (then) YA child could read one of his books so it's different from his other books.... but it's written as only SK would write it and I re-read it every once in a while.

WAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of King's novellas, especially his early ones.  The Bachman Books is fantastic (although these days is released without one of it's stories "Rage" which involved a school shooting) and Different Seasons is also a great read.  While King's epic novels are stunning, I think he really shines in his shorter works.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I love _Desperation_. That's my favorite, hands down. I also really liked _Salem's Lot_, _The Stand_, and the _Night Shift _is great.

I never really got into _Carrie_, though. But most of his stuff is good.

Oh, except _The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon_. I did not enjoy that. At all. I haven't read a ton of his newest stuff.

I did just read _Full Dark, No Stars,_ and that was good. His last new book I read before that was _From a Buick 8_ or whatever it was called. I did actually like that.

Has anybody read _Under the Dome_? Was that any good?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I love _Desperation_. That's my favorite, hands down. I also really liked _Salem's Lot_, _The Stand_, and the _Night Shift _is great.
> 
> I never really got into _Carrie_, though. But most of his stuff is good.
> 
> ...


I liked _Under the Dome_, and I think you probably will too if you liked _From a Buick 8_. They have a similar tone, although the plots aren't even close to the same.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> But I thought the content and imagination were all pretty good, even if he did stray from the monster nature of his earlier works.


Actually, I'd say content is were King suffered the biggest set backs in his later books. He stuffed fireworks shows of supernatural events when a little smoke and flames would have done the job just as well. There are somethings I found down right silly too:


Spoiler



A World Turtle


 from _It_ and


Spoiler



soul balloons? (or something along those lines)


 in _Insomnia_. I'd give him a F in the metafiction of attempting to link his oeuvre of different novels and stories via the Dark Tower. Metafiction should be subtle: a fine watchmaker's tool to turn and tune delicate details, not a rusty sledgehammer to club over the readers head.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember the short story of his where it was raining these flesh-eating toads.  I think it was called Rainy Season, but I don't remember which collection it was in.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I would agree "Carrie" is good but not representative even though it launched him. Really The Dark Tower series is not representative either, but it's mind bending and interesting.

'Salem's Lot to me is a great, entertaining read. 
Pet Semetary is horror mixed with thematic contemplation about grief so it is a rich, well-rounded read but not for the faint of heart.
I also like Christine, Firestarter and of course The Stand. Different Seasons is also good if a little different in tone.

I've slacked off some in recent years, but King is always, to me, a good read.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> I remember the short story of his where it was raining these flesh-eating toads. I think it was called Rainy Season, but I don't remember which collection it was in.


Nightmares and Dreamscapes, I believe?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Firestarter was my first.  The Shining is the only book to ever literally give me nightmares, it scared the cr** out of me!
But, The Stand is my all time favourite book.  I've read it 14 times and will read it again. It never gets old for me.


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for the suggestions everyone!!!  I think I am going to read the Stand...Thanks!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm currently reading the Stand, the last two books I read were IT and Under the Dome.  LOVED them both, especially IT.  That might be the best book I've ever read....I'll let you know if that is still true after I read the Stand.  
Under the Dome isn't really 'horror' at all - more about how horrible people can be.  I was hooked from the start - it was one of those books that is both a blessing and a curse - I couldn't put it down!!  That's good....but not good for the other things that needed to be done!  
Put IT next on your list!!  Trust me!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> Under the Dome isn't really 'horror' at all - more about how horrible people can be. I was hooked from the start - it was one of those books that is both a blessing and a curse - I couldn't put it down!! That's good....but not good for the other things that needed to be done!
> Put IT next on your list!! Trust me!!


I have read in several SK interviews that he has said that he doesn't need to use a lot of paranormal hocus-pocus. For true horror... all he has to do is write about man's inhumanity to man and you'll have all the evil you need. The Stand is definitely a Good vs. Evil book and it's one of his very best (if not THE best!!)
I Totally agree with you on It.... another "must read". Not a spoiler... but the chapters go back and forth from what is happening "now" and what happened years ago (it's not hard to follow at all). And one chapter ends in the middle of a sentence in one time period.... and the next chapter begins by finishing that sentence... in the other time period. Pure Stephen King and I love it!!!


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I have read in several SK interviews that he has said that he doesn't need to use a lot of paranormal hocus-pocus. For true horror... all he has to do is write about man's inhumanity to man and you'll have all the evil you need. The Stand is definitely a Good vs. Evil book and it's one of his very best (if not THE best!!)


That is true. He tends to use "horror" elements to put people in a pressure cooker so their true colors come out, like The Mist and Needful Things. What he does best is really people going crazy, which I think is the thing about this work that is actually kinda scary. He always make insanity seem like a logical choice, a calculated decision after a night spent with evil clowns and rabid dogs.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm weighing in late here, but The Stand was my first Stephen King book and remains my favorite.  I also really enjoyed Under the Dome, which is a similar epic size but quite different storyline and geography.  I'm a fan of many of his books and short stories, but those two massive books remain my favorite.


----------



## andybothel (Sep 27, 2010)

My first Stephen King was _Needful Things_ which was a great read, I then moved to _The Stand_ which I till this day consider the best book I have ever read, period.

I am in book 2 of 7 in the _Dark Tower_ series and enjoying it a great bit. I have a 9 month child at home so my reading time has dwindled somewhat but trying to get in any reading time I can sneak in.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I will say one thing about SK...he's the reason I finally bought an e-reader, lol. I had bought a copy of _Under the Dome_, and trying to read that massive tome in bed about broke both my wrists. Now I see that he has a new book out, and I'll be a much happier camper reading it on the iPad.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

andybothel said:


> My first Stephen King was _Needful Things_ which was a great read, I then moved to _The Stand_ which I till this day consider the best book I have ever read, period.
> 
> I am in book 2 of 7 in the _Dark Tower_ series and enjoying it a great bit. I have a 9 month child at home so my reading time has dwindled somewhat but trying to get in any reading time I can sneak in.


I read _Needful Things_ right after reading _'Salem's Lot_, and it really gave me the creeps. It took me a long time to get through it just because it was so very creepy.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I read _Needful Things_ right after reading _'Salem's Lot_, and it really gave me the creeps. It took me a long time to get through it just because it was so very creepy.


Needful Things haunts me to this day.... but I loved it!! I remember while reading it... having to put it down and catch my breath.... and then having to pick it back up again because I couldn't stop reading it (for long). It's still one of my favorites! I have a grown son who says he doesn't think he could ever read it again.... totally creeped him out.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've read just about everything up until The Tommyknockers and some after that.  It has been a long time since I read his earlier stuff and what stands out for me and is on my re-read list is:

Salem's Lot
Night Shift
The Bachman Books


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

My favorites are The Shining (which was my first and got me hooked!) IT, Different Seasons, Pet Semetary and Misery.


----------



## amanda_hocking (Apr 24, 2010)

I was watching Misery a few months ago with my roommate, and he pointed to James Caan all broken legged and trapped in bed and says, "That's you someday." And I was like, "Gee, thanks."


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

amanda_hocking said:


> I was watching Misery a few months ago with my roommate, and he pointed to James Caan all broken legged and trapped in bed and says, "That's you someday." And I was like, "Gee, thanks."


Note to self: I my mental thesaurus, I won't use "roommate" as a synonym for "friend."


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

amanda_hocking said:


> I was watching Misery a few months ago with my roommate, and he pointed to James Caan all broken legged and trapped in bed and says, "That's you someday." And I was like, "Gee, thanks."


I hope your roommate wasn't holding a sledgehammer at the time and mumbling things like "I'm gonna hobble you so good."


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Note to self: I my mental thesaurus, I won't use "roommate" as a synonym for "friend."


Well, I think he wasn't threatening her so much as saying he felt that some day she too would have rabid fans.  (Yaaaaay! Yay?)

I haven't responded in this thread because I can't pick -- too many of his works are woven into my life. I suppose I'd say The Stand is his classic.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Well, I think he wasn't threatening her so much as saying he felt that some day she too would have rabid fans.  (Yaaaaay! Yay?)
> 
> I haven't responded in this thread because I can't pick -- too many of his works are woven into my life. I suppose I'd say The Stand is his classic.


I wasn't intending to give the impression that I thought the roommate was threatening. Just thought it was funny, hence the  . I haven't read the book, nor have I seen the movie, which probably makes a difference in the interpretation of the roommate's comment, as well as my own. Guess I'll need to put the book and movie on my TBR/TBW list.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I wasn't intending to give the impression that I thought the roommate was threatening. Just thought it was funny, hence the  . I haven't read the book, nor have I seen the movie, which probably makes a difference in the interpretation of the roommate's comment, as well as my own. Guess I'll need to put the book and movie on my TBR/TBW list.


I probably should have quoted the response below yours as well.



Daniel Pyle said:


> I hope your roommate wasn't holding a sledgehammer at the time and mumbling things like "I'm gonna hobble you so good."


Makes my comment make more sense.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I probably should have quoted the response below yours as well.
> 
> Makes my comment make more sense.


NOW it makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Anybody mentioned _Apt Pupil_ yet? I think it's a novella, but still, I rate it among the best he has written.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Anybody mentioned _Apt Pupil_ yet? I think it's a novella, but still, I rate it among the best he has written.


It was part of Different Seasons -- the same book that had The Body (Stand By Me) and Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I forgot to add _The Green Mile_.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I really want to read _The Stand_, and would rather buy it for the Kindle so that my mom (Cindy416) can read it as well. However, I noticed that the Kindle version is the 1990 republished version, which added references like the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (I'm a big Michelangelo fan myself...), Roger Rabbit, etc., as well as an extra 400 pages of subplots, character development, etc. The 1990 version is the only one available for the Kindle.

Any recommendations on one version (1978 vs. 1990) over the other? I'd much rather get the Kindle version if possible, but I thought I'd ask since you guys seem to be big fans of the book.


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Reply to MeganW re: the 1978 vs. 1990 versions of THE STAND. My opinion is that you are probably better off with the 1990 "complete and uncut" version despite the updates Mr. King did to the pop culture references. I'm personally curious about how the references to the Ninja Turtles, AIDS, Ronald Reagan, etc. were rewritten from the 1978 version, which I read sometime in the early 1980s. However I haven't seen a copy of that one for years, and have reread the 1990 version multiple times since. The reason I recommend the longer version is that you'll be able to read the portions that had been cut from the original by the publisher.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

MeganW said:


> I really want to read _The Stand_, and would rather buy it for the Kindle so that my mom (Cindy416) can read it as well. However, I noticed that the Kindle version is the 1990 republished version, which added references like the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (I'm a big Michelangelo fan myself...), Roger Rabbit, etc., as well as an extra 400 pages of subplots, character development, etc. The 1990 version is the only one available for the Kindle.
> 
> Any recommendations on one version (1978 vs. 1990) over the other? I'd much rather get the Kindle version if possible, but I thought I'd ask since you guys seem to be big fans of the book.


Back in 1978, Stephen King was told that no one would buy or read his lengthy version of The Stand. If memory serves me, he cut out even more than 400 pages and the book was published. Years later when it was clear that, for SK fans, his books can't be too long.... he put 400 pages (of the 500-600 he originally cut out) back in and the unabridged version of The Stand was published. I have read both.... and prefer the newer, unabridged version by far.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!  I just picked up the Kindle version, and can't wait to get started!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

MeganW said:


> Thanks to both of you! I just picked up the Kindle version, and can't wait to get started!


Aw, man...brings back my summer time memories of when I first read it. My college rookie and I were watching it on the Scifi Channel after classes. I asked her about it (as she read a lot of his stuff and I had no clue)...and the next night we drove to the local shopping mall and I got the 1990 paperback copy. Due to finals and all it took me a while to finish the +1000 pages (which funny enough included a few illustrations), but I absolutely loved it! My friend and I still read it once a year (during the warm summer nights for me). I hope you really enjoy it! My paperback is all ratty, wrinkled, and torn...but at least I got it in hardcover and Kindle versions now!

Now if I can only finish the newer books that are on my K2i such as "Under The Dome" and "Insomnia". I should go and search for my old copy of "Pet Cemetary"...and finish that too...

Tris


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Tris!  I'm sure I will.  I usually love his books, and loved The Passage by Justin Cronin, which a lot of people compared to The Stand.  I read Under the Dome awhile back and got completely sucked into it.  Great book!


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Heh heh, speaking of stephen king book reading stories, I went to Spain for a month one summer when I was 14. "IT" was the only english book I brought, so I spaced it out over the entire month, rationing it to around 40-50 pages a day! I did see a copy of "The Dead Zone" with both english and spanish versions in one book while I was out there, now I wish I had bought it just so I could have devoured IT properly 

And needless to say, there are entire sagas of the X-men that I know only in spanish, the boy I was visiting was a huge fan and I had to read something while they were all at siesta


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to read everything that Stephen King wrote - but starting with his early '90s books I was less thrilled by books such as Gerald's Game, Rose Madder, From a Buick 8, etc. Sounds though like Under the Dome is a good one to reengage with. I'm tired of reading The Stand and It over and over and over...


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention in my previous post, and a sort-of-sidebar to the discussion Stephen King books:

A couple weeks ago I did a radio interview with a station in Butler, PA for my "Pittsburgh novels" and the host asked me about my first book. I mentioned that I was one week away from the publisher deadline and had three in-progress chapters to complete, and was running up against some big-time writer's block. I was living in Colorado Springs then and it was about the 2nd or 3rd week of May, which is the slow season (or was back in the early 1980s - can't speak for now) after skiing but before the summer hiking and biking season. So I drove up into the Rockies to a hotel that was mostly deserted and spent a week there finishing up the chapters. And then I said it was sort of like a combination of the settings of THE SHINING and MISERY - minus, of course, the psychotic characters


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Basically, I divide King's works into two catagories. Pre-It and After-It.

Anything written before and up to It is pretty much guaranteed to be very good or great. After It, things go downhill in a big way with an occasional semi-bright spot here and there.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to feel that way, but Under the Dome and Full Dark, No Stars are much closer to the classic King form. Have a feeling the old guy has a couple more terrific novels in him, which is fun to see.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Don't forget that his son, Joe Hill, is also putting out some good stuff. (Or was that mentioned?)


----------



## Alan Simon (Jul 2, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> I used to feel that way, but Under the Dome and Full Dark, No Stars are much closer to the classic King form. Have a feeling the old guy has a couple more terrific novels in him, which is fun to see.


Cool - I've got my next two eBook downloads; I had been holding off but sounds more and more like they're a return to the old Stephen King form.


----------



## northtexas (May 16, 2010)

_The Talisman_ has always been one of my favorites although I didn't care much for the sequel _Black House._

Since I've read about 95% of his novels I'm now starting on his short story collections beginning with _Nightmares & Dreamscapes._

Note: It's not a good thing to be named Susan in a SK novel.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bleekness said:


> I completely agree with you on this, Nathan, and I have a theory on it.
> 
> Anyone who is a King fan knows he had a drinking problem in the early days. I think he would drink--loosening up his muse, so to speak (lots of famous writers have done and are still doing so) and then write. In those instances, I think he was writing while under the influence and trying to control himself--much like a someone in a drunken state will try to act in certain company and not as if they just downed a half a bottle of Jack Daniels (not implying he drank half a bottle of Jack Daniels, but you understand what I mean)--and as a result, his writing came out as it did. Focused, tight, and scary... on the brink of losing control.
> 
> ...


Having never had a drinking problem myself, I can only hazard a guess, but I'd say you might be on to something. It would make sense to me that someone battling alcoholism would write much differently than someone in control. Given the genre in which King writes, edginess would likely be even more pronounced in someone who is writing in an altered state. Just my 2 cents, given the fact that I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

andybothel said:


> My first Stephen King was _Needful Things_ which was a great read, I then moved to _The Stand_ which I till this day consider the best book I have ever read, period.
> 
> I am in book 2 of 7 in the _Dark Tower_ series and enjoying it a great bit. I have a 9 month child at home so my reading time has dwindled somewhat but trying to get in any reading time I can sneak in.


In college, some friends of mine told me I "needed" to read the Dark Tower series. I read book one a while back but really, I wasn't that impressed. I know SK was 19 when he wrote it and now says he "could have done better" (from SK's On Writing) but do you find the series gets better with time?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Having never had a drinking problem myself, I can only hazard a guess, but I'd say you might be on to something. It would make sense to me that someone battling alcoholism would write much differently than someone in control. Given the genre in which King writes, edginess would likely be even more pronounced in someone who is writing in an altered state. Just my 2 cents, given the fact that I don't know what I'm talking about.


This is one of the top stereotypes writers face -- that creative types do best if there's some mental illness or substance abuse. It keeps some authors from getting well. I think Stephen King, interestingly enough, writes about it.

Most people love early King, because that's when they discovered him. Maybe it is his addictions. Another theory is author evolution. Fans tend to want writers to remain the same -- but still surprise them. "Don't change, but your last couple books have been a little ... predictable." This is a tough task, to ask an author to give you the thrill you had when you were just discovering them. It's like marrying someone, resenting when they change, but wanting that extra surprised zing you felt on the first dates. Same and new aren't natural companions.

An author wants to try new things though. Branch out. They'll always have certain interests and obsessions, but they feel they have other things to give. Early King dealt with childhood (The Shining, IT, The Body, The Man in The Black Suit) high school (Carrie, Christine) young fatherhood (Cujo, Pet Sematary.) Addiction, yes. Debt, yes. He wrote these things because he was raising three kids and drinking too many beers ... and then other things. As his life changed, his writing changed. (The whole successful writers with dark sides phase.) He couldn't be the exact same writer because he wasn't the exact same man. That owes to more than addictions.

Misery was a direct result of this growing tension. The lead character wanted to let go of a series and his fans, one fan in particular, wasn't having it. Clearly Stephen King knew the feeling.

I love early King too. There've been later books I've liked less well. I've really loved his latest stuff. I adore Joe Hill, because it's like early King again in the only way possible -- someone who was inspired (and sired) by King, but who has his own mind, interests, other influences. I don't blame the original for changing though, because we all do. The only true fault with King is a level of success that has long made it impossible to edit him in any real way. Could you imagine? 

From the latest, I can say he still had a rat obsession. One story takes place in Derry and there''s pretty obvious Pennywise reference. Another setting will be familiar to fans of The Stand. A writer who is sick of a book series. I think he might be at a nostalgic phase -- which might be a welcome detail.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> This is one of the top stereotypes writers face -- that creative types do best if there's some mental illness or substance abuse. It keeps some authors from getting well. I think Stephen King, interestingly enough, writes about it.
> 
> Most people love early King, because that's when they discovered him. Maybe it is his addictions. Another theory is author evolution. Fans tend to want writers to remain the same -- but still surprise them. "Don't change, but your last couple books have been a little ... predictable." This is a tough task, to ask an author to give you the thrill you had when you were just discovering them. It's like marrying someone, resenting when they change, but wanting that extra surprised zing you felt on the first dates. Same and new aren't natural companions.
> 
> ...


Good points. I think that as readers we have a tendency to do as you said. We want our favorite authors to stay the same, but the creative mind seems to naturally want to evolve, taking chances that less creative people might be somewhat afraid to do.

I can't imagine editing Stephen King. What a formidable task! I didn't realize until I read this thread that S.K.'s son is a writer. I'll have to give his books a try.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

His son is his own man, but every once in a while there'll be a line that's just so like his dad... I think in one of his short stories in 20th Century Ghosts a character mentioned either King or Carrie, and this was before he was "out" as his son. Of course when King was secretly writing as Bachman, he too had a line in Thinner of it being like something out of Stephen King.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> His son is his own man, but every once in a while there'll be a line that's just so like his dad... I think in one of his short stories in 20th Century Ghosts a character mentioned either King or Carrie, and this was before he was "out" as his son. Of course when King was secretly writing as Bachman, he too had a line in Thinner of it being like something out of Stephen King.


Interesting. I've got a sample of Heart Shaped Box on my Kindle that I've been meaning to get to. I've often wondered how similar (or different) the two authors would be.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

CoffeeCat said:


> Interesting. I've got a sample of Heart Shaped Box on my Kindle that I've been meaning to get to. I've often wondered how similar (or different) the two authors would be.


Let me know what you think!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I find them very different in some ways -- Hill is more, for lack of a word, literary. But sometimes he does turn a phrase that sounds startlingly like his father! I suppose that in a way, King is a "father" to a whole generation of young horror writers, who all got sucked into the genre by reading a King book in high school or junior high and being just blown away by it. 

One thing that struck me very much in 20th Century Ghosts was how many of the stories were about difficult or abusive or resentful father-son relationships, which seems odd to me because to all appearances the Kings have been great parents and their kids seem to be close to them. I guess it could be metaphorical for struggling with his father's reputation, while trying to establish himself in the same field. That has got to be tough row to hoe and I admire Hill a lot for going so far NOT to trade on his father's name when he was starting out.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Delurking to say - Christine!!  First book of his I ever read, I have read everything he wrote (loved some, hated some) and it is my absolute favorite.  I am 36 years old and that book STILL scares the crap outta me.  The Stand is awesome but it is a bit of a commitment.  And if you REALLY like those move on to the Dark Towers... long but worth it


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I just finished reading, for the second time, his book on writing.  It's called "On Writing."  Brilliant. 

But as far as his stories - The Mist, The Stand and many of his short stories.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Being a romance writer/reader I've only read one SK novel The Duma Key and really liked it. It was quite long but I was amazed at the mans imagination. "On writing" is on my TBR list. I've heard wonderful things about it. Just thought I'd pop in here! After the many posts I will definately be reading the Stand.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I think Lisey's Story might actually appeal to a romance reader. It's not a romance novel, but the lifelong romance between the main character and her recently deceased husband is the one of the central themes of the book.


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

I read Salem's Lot when I was 10 and it scared the living daylights out of me!  I have been a fans since.  My recommendations are the larger novels like The Stand or It but also Cujo is an over looked book as well as the Dead Zone.  Rage and Thinner are good shorter books, but Rage might be hard to get a hold of seeing that he wanted it to be pulled from the market, these titles are under Richard Bachman his pseudonym. Also Christine is a good read. 

I better stop here cause I could keep going lol


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

I just finished his newest one, Full Dark, No Stars...four great "shorter" stories that were amazingly written, as always! I might even suggest reading his "acknowledgment" at the end of the book first, where he talks about where he got the ideas for the stories--absolutely brilliant! Enjoy!


----------



## Walterrhein (Nov 19, 2010)

I just read a review about his "Under the Dome" not being a great read.  I think I'd have to go with "The Shining" as a starting point!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I read "Under the Dome" at the beginning of the year and really liked it.  It was different from some of his other books, especially the older ones, but I was sucked in early on and couldn't put it down.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Anyone know when "Under the Dome" will be released as a true paperback? Right now it has a trade out, but all my King Books, except the Dark Towers, Creepshow, Cycle of the Werewolf and Storm of the Century are the smaller size, and that's how I like to own them. Those go on the shelf. Everything else is on the Kindle.

To answer the original question, I say go with the early stuff, like The Shining, The Stand, 'salem's Lot, or The Dead Zone.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I find them very different in some ways -- Hill is more, for lack of a word, literary. But sometimes he does turn a phrase that sounds startlingly like his father! I suppose that in a way, King is a "father" to a whole generation of young horror writers, who all got sucked into the genre by reading a King book in high school or junior high and being just blown away by it.


The idea that Joe can 'turn a phrase' that sounds like his dad makes sense. Didn't you pick up phrases from your parents, and talk in a similar fashion as your parents? I mean after all, we do learn a lot of our language from our parents. I'm guessing that most writers write the same way they talk, because that's how they think!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> The idea that Joe can 'turn a phrase' that sounds like his dad makes sense. Didn't you pick up phrases from your parents, and talk in a similar fashion as your parents? I mean after all, we do learn a lot of our language from our parents. I'm guessing that most writers write the same way they talk, because that's how they think!


I've seen interviews with King talking about story time being a big deal in their house and how Joe has continued the tradition with his kids. Anyhow, I don't think anyone is surprised he occasionally "sounds" like dear old dad, just commenting that this is the case. I've certainly had those moments when I've been reading him and said, "wow!"

There's also this:

Stephen:













Now we just need Joe to do an Amex commericial:


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen King is one of my favorite authors. About the only one of his I couldn't finish was Under The Dome. Started off great and just started dragging..my favorites are The Shining, Pet Semetary, The Stand, Salem's Lot and The Dark Tower series. I also enjoyed Lisey's Story, And Duma Key. And he writes a wicked short story! Those collections are always fun to read.


----------



## Lalalaconnectthedots (Dec 5, 2010)

Dee_DeTarsio said:


> I just finished his newest one, Full Dark, No Stars...four great "shorter" stories that were amazingly written, as always! I might even suggest reading his "acknowledgment" at the end of the book first, where he talks about where he got the ideas for the stories--absolutely brilliant! Enjoy!


My best friend just finished this and was fairly impressed with it. She's never read much King, but found herself really liking it. However, be warned: Apparently he's at his gory best in these.

I prefer early King, but don't discount all of his other stuff simply because it's post-drug-addled-King. I thought Bag of Bones was engaging and I truly cared about the characters. I also enjoyed Desperation. I have the big honking hardback of Duma Key, but the idea of holding that sucker up in bed at night after being spoiled with my Kindle fills me with dread.

By far, my favorite King is Salem's Lot. Now THAT'S a vampire story. One of the best. And it also featured what I think is King's strongest weapon in his arsenal: a desperate, foreboding sense of isolation that overcomes everyone in the town and is so thick and real you can feel the chill off the page.

And whoever mentioned Joe Hill being like early King, I completely agree. Heart Shaped Box made me feel like I did when I first read King's stuff in high school. There were some moments in there that were truly terrifying and unsettling. Of course, the entire time I read it, I envisioned Rob Zombie as the main character. Don't know why...

I will forever be grateful to King for making me a bookworm. While I loved reading before I discovered his books, it was his books that made me a lifelong book-addict.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Dave Dykemai 
I checked Amazon for you (about Under the Dome in a mass market paperback) --- the mass market paperback version is already out (as of July 2010)

I had seen the trade version and it was definitely larger than a normal size paperback (7 inches tall by 5 1/2")
They are at Amazon for 11.99 new copies

I have been reading King since the 80's and he just seems to improve with each new book

For those who like his short story collections.... while he has several from the early years I'd highly recommend the last 3

Everything's Eventual
Just After Sunset (both paperback)
and the newest one that came out last month in hardcover- Full Dark No Stars- this one has 4 novellas

I tend to hang out on the official message board for news on new work and here is the scoop of late:

He HAD been talking of a Dark Tower book as well as a sequel to Shining but the latest rumor is that he is working on a large one again about someone time traveling back to '62 to try to prevent Kennedy from being assassinated    The Moderator of the message board was asked if this rumor was true and she said that King does not comment on works in progress "Which this is......"  I am paraphrasing her reply but she sure didnt DENY that that is the book he is currently working on)

Sounds like a confirmation to me!

Plus, I'm sure he'll squeeze in a short story or two in 2011 as well..... he always does every year.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading Full Dark, No Stars right now. I am on the second story, Big Truck and am liking it _a lot_ so far. The first dragged a bit for me but I still liked it. I read my first King when I was in Jr. High, Carrie and I checked it out of a mobile library and could not put it down. I have read many since but that one is still my favorite with Misery in 2nd place. 
I read Heartshaped Box a while back with no clue that Hill was King's son, till I was almost finished and read it on here. I also read Horns and liked it quite a bit. I do see the influence but think he has his own style.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I am reading Full Dark, No Stars right now. I am on the second story, Big Truck and am liking it _a lot_ so far. The first dragged a bit for me but I still liked it. I read my first King when I was in Jr. High, Carrie and I checked it out of a mobile library and could not put it down. I have read many since but that one is still my favorite with Misery in 2nd place.
> I read Heartshaped Box a while back with no clue that Hill was King's son, till I was almost finished and read it on here. I also read Horns and liked it quite a bit. I do see the influence but think he has his own style.


I liked Full Dark, although the title is apt and it is dark as anything he's ever written, at least as it concerns human mature. Upon reflection, the last story is the strongest for me.

I'm a Joe Hill fan, obvious from earlier comments, but Horns was a bit of a mess for me, or at least a mixed bag -- something like several great ideas and too many subplots.

King, while of course being very successful, doesn't get his due. Most of us have spent most of our lives with him as a part of the cultural landscape and so there is a certain level at which I think he's taken for granted. There are few authors ever who've changed the world as much as he has. I know that seems grandiose, but if he were zapped out of existence, his work then having ceased to ever exist, the world would be very different. Even for non-readers. How many references are there that most people get, because they're a part of their lives? References to proms and blood, scary dogs being called Cujo. (An aside, the part about the book that broke my heart is when he went into Cujo's mind, his confusion as to what was happening to him, because he was really a good dog -- could waaah right here.) No Jack Nicholson hamming it up in one of his best roles. What would basic cable do without Shawshank and Stand By Me? J.K. Rowling is the only other current writer I can think of who matters as much to our times. I'm not debating whether or not they're the best, but they're the most significant in the mark they've made on the world.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I am reading Full Dark, No Stars right now. I am on the second story, Big Truck and am liking it _a lot_ so far. The first dragged a bit for me but I still liked it.


I'm with you there. I liked "1922," but the subplot with


Spoiler



his son running off


 seemed a little tacked on and unnecessary. But I loved "Big Driver" and "A Good Marriage."


----------



## JackNolte (Oct 28, 2010)

When Stephen King's at the top of his game (Bag of Bones, Duma Key), he probably is one of the best writers working today.  When he's not at the top of his game (Cell), he still writes a pretty darn good read.  It's also nice to see some of his short stories appearing in the New Yorker the last decade.  That must really drive the hoity toity literary crowd who always looked down their noses at him pretty crazy.

I really, really liked his collection Everything's Eventual.  Haven't gotten to Full Dark yet.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to read everything that SK wrote but now I find them a struggle. As previously stated on here, his early stuff is the best. I have his new one (still can't help buying them!) and will reserve judgement until I have read it, but I would advise anyone new to him to read everything up to "On writing" (including this if you are a writer!) and then select the newer ones with care. Happy reading either way!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Brickwallwriter for looking, but I already knew that version of "Under the Dome" existed. I was asking about a "normal" paperback size. "The Bachman Books" came out in big trades before eventually coming out in standard size, as have his Dark Tower books (I think).


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

I love SK - sure some of his books aren't as good as others, and he's never been a great 'finisher', but he has given me endless hours of entertainment over the years.

For reference: I loved Under the Dome. Not sure why it got a bad review, unless one is being a literay 'snob'. Sure it's not his usual 'horror', but then most of his books aren;t really when you think about it.

The Stand - my all time favourite
Quite enjoyed The Cell - a bit Stand-ish if I'm being honest.
Needful Things I loved

But for me, some of his best work are his shirt stories and novellas.

The obvious ones have been netioned already - The Body (Stand By Me), RH&Shawshank.

Surprised no-one mentioned The Running Man (so much better then the Hollywood version), and The Longest Walk (I think it was called), although these are part of the Bachman books, so I guess they've been mentioned indirectly.

There were 2 books released at once which were meant to be different versions of the same strory. Can't for the life of me remember there names now - which I;m guessing means they weren't great....


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

TheRiddler,
The Regulators and Desperation. They had deliberately coincidental details in common -- the names of the children in one were the names of the parents in the other one, and vice versa. One, I think, was under Richard Bachman.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> TheRiddler,
> The Regulators and Desperation. They had deliberately coincidental details in common -- the names of the children in one were the names of the parents in the other one, and vice versa. One, I think, was under Richard Bachman.


Ahh that's the one (well two actually!)

I read them both - didn;t they have sort of matching covers as well?

Wasn't overly impressed with either if I'm honest.

I really think SK shines brightest in his shorter stories, where 'endings' don't matter as much.

The Raft
The Finger in the Drain (can't remember the name of it)
The Mist
The one on the plane

These are creepily good (IMHO of course)


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm re-reading Cujo as we speak (my all time favorite). 

Love Different Seasons, The Shining, Carrie (hate the movie though), Pet Cemetary, Misery, and The Stand.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author (Jul 20, 2010)

_The Dead Zone _ is my absolute favorite Stephen King book ever. The TV series didn't come close to the book. The novel is powerful, and thought-provoking, and stayed with me for a long time due to the issues of fate/destiny/morality that it evoked.

Very highly recommended!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I read them all up to Bag of Bones but lost a little steam after that--Cell is the only one I've read since. But I also go back and re-read the older ones. I'll probably catch up on them all in a few years--even at his worst he's better than just about everybody else out there.

Scott Nicholson


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I enjoyed his earlier books such as Firestarter, The Shining, The Stand, Salem's Lot and The Dead Zone.  Christine was decent too.
I'm not familier with his latest ones.

Oh Yeah, Carrie was really good, that may of been the first one I read. Ether that one or Firestarter...
Lambert


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Absolutely love Stephen King, probably wouldn't have taken up reading for fun without him.

I highly recommend IT, The Stand, and Under the Dome,  these are however pretty long, even the Kindle version weighs 2 lbs.  

His short stories are great, and the recent novella collection Full Dark no Stars was a lot of fun, 4 meaty teethy stories of the dark side of humanity.

And I give my highest recommendation to UR, if you havent read it I'll try not to spoil too much, but it's about a college professor who orders a Kindle, and when it arrives he finds that not only is it pink, it has access to books from alternate realities.


----------

